# Jalisco to Colima Driver's License



## ronycoca (Oct 10, 2007)

I recently moved from Jalisco to Colima State. My Jalisco driver's license is up for renewal in May.

To change to a Colima license, will I need to take a test again?

Thanks.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That's an excellent question and, sadly, I don't have an answer. It might be reciprocal but, since there are some minor differences in the laws, it is possible that you will have to take it. Unless someone has an answer for you, I guess you know how to find out. Don't wait until the current one expires.


----------



## Rodrigo84 (Mar 5, 2008)

For most states, I don't think there is any reciprocal agreement on this. Here in Edomex and D.F., you don't take any test once you turn 18, just pay and get your license, but I do know people who have gone to states from D.F./Edomex to other states and have had to take tests.


----------



## quinta (Mar 8, 2009)

By all means go and check it out BEFORE it expires or it might be too late- sometimes it's just a matter of a fee and a new photo, otherwise it might be more involved....


----------

